# Yamaha HTR-5990 and REW



## chaosnetwork4 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Not sure I am posting this in the right forum, but here goes. I am attempting to use REW to measure my room and have a couple of questions relating to the behavior of the receiver. Not sure if all receivers work this way, but it looks like if I input REW as a LR signal the reciever will not ouput anything to the LFE unless I tell it to output LFE to both the mains and the sub. This means that I have mains trying to reproduce the LFE freqs as well as the sub. I was considering adding a BFD to help with a large peak around 47Hz but if I leave the settings so it outputs LFE to the mains it kind of defeats the purpose of getting the BFD. So how do I hook up the receiver so it will ouput LFE signal to just the sub and still be able to look at how the crossover to the mains looks? I think the receiver has multichannel inputs, so do I have to split the REW signal and input it to the mains LR input and the LFE input on the receiver?

As a side note, can low freq modes (47Hz) be tamed realistically without using an EQ? Sounds like the acoustic treatments would have to be extremely large to deal with these low freqs.

Thanks for putting up with stupid questions like this.:help:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I was considering adding a BFD to help with a large peak around 47Hz but if I leave the settings so it outputs LFE to the mains it kind of defeats the purpose of getting the BFD.


Don't think I've seen a Yamaha that only had the sub working as LFE. Regardless, it should be easy enough to simply unplug the speakers. That's what I do.



> As a side note, can low freq modes (47Hz) be tamed realistically without using an EQ? Sounds like the acoustic treatments would have to be extremely large to deal with these low freqs.


You're right, treatments (bass traps) capable of dealing with a peak that low would have to be large and numerous. EQ is your best bet.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

